# Res



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2001)

I notice the Re:'s keep piling up in threads. Can it be set not to add a new Re: if there is one already present (like a newsreader does)? We now have a few subject lines of the form:
Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What's for lunch?
and it's, well, silly-looking. I suppose we could always pay close attention and edit that line, but...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2001)

I'll have to do some digging....

I think it only does that when you Quote a msg.  Short term work around might be to just edit out the extra "RE"s.  I'll see if I can dig up a more automatic sollution.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'll have to do some digging....
> *



Well, I figured it was either this or digging through snow for you, and this might be less work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2001)

T this point, Im so beat from the snow, I'm just gonna go spend an hour mindlessly shooting things in Unreal Tourny.  Back, arms and legs are killing me...street still hasn't been cleared, and idiot neighbor have got 2 cars stuck nearby.  (snows 3' deep in the street).

Did a quick look on the support forums for vBulletin...no luck yet.  I'll look more later, when my heads clearer.


----------

